# DIY kitchen cabinet color change



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

A DIY my wife and I did when we moved into our first house. Bought the kit from Homedepot for $80. 
Took 3 days to get the job done, was not that bad. 

































My wife has other stuff on her blog. www.sweetmelange.com tell your wives to check it out!!!


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate the original look, to me it looks super cheap - but this kit totally changes everything. Looks awesome.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Toally agree!!! Thanks!


----------



## Troy Chapman (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thread and pictures. The wife and I are contemplating using the same kit to refinish our old cabinets.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

You are going to love it. Only extra items I needed to buy was latex gloves and paint brushes


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

is it just an oil based paint?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Does it cover paint or just stain?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

that totally transformed that kitchen. For $80 bucks and a lot of elbow grease, that turned out great!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

bearwhiz said:


> Does it cover paint or just stain?


I believe it is stain. It has been 2 years, no chips or peeling. I have taken wet rags to wipe the areas around the stove and have not had any problems.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it possible to go from dark to light? How much sanding? I remember that there is a wipe on chemical to rough up the surface.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I did not have to do any sanding, just the deglosser. If you go lighter, you may have to do 2 layers of paint.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

JohnAkaB said:


> I believe it is stain. It has been 2 years, no chips or peeling. I have taken wet rags to wipe the areas around the stove and have not had any problems.


How did you get the stain to penetrate wood without chemical stripper to take out the old varnish/polyurethane ?

Very nice job.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

he didn't its oil paint over primer that adhered to the prior finish


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Too lazy to flip image, this shows the lining in the wood. 2 years after original job was done. No fading, chip, or peeling


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

JohnAkaB said:


> Too lazy to flip image, this shows the lining in the wood. 2 years after original job was done. No fading, chip, or peeling


It is nice how the grain is visible


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Yup, looks way better in person. Paint was thin so it came out perfect!


----------

